# Plastic mice tanks



## Lucy (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi,

I was wondering if anybody knows of any good websites where I could buy a plastic mice tank and that are good enough quality.

Thank you


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

you could always make one for a fiver....


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

I've found making them from bins to be better and cheaper than nearly any plastic critter container. Most of those are made for reptiles and focus on highth more than floor space.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I use Sterelite containers.


----------



## Lucy (Jan 7, 2012)

Yes, what kind of bins do you use?
Thank you


----------



## Aussie_Dog (Dec 1, 2010)

I get a different style with each bin. I tend to buy one at a time, when they're on sale, but I recently got this one: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Sterilite-51q ... x/17011405 and I liked it so much that I went back and bought a 2nd one. It's big, has latches for the lid, cuts REALLY easily (versus a couple of the other bins I have that have cracks), is totally see-through. I got it because it was only $10 (normally, something that size would run about $17+). Neither one is finished, though. I have to get more nuts and bolts and washers, but in the meantime, I've been cutting. They do have a pretty strong smell (fresh plastic! straight off the factory line!), though, so I'm hoping it'll just take time for that to air out.

I also have this one: http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/browse/3 ... ?locale=en which is quite nice, too. I'm starting to think of it as my "bad luck bin" since every mouse who's lived in there has died. Not that that's saying much, since there's just been two. But still.


----------



## Viry (Oct 31, 2011)

IKEA has got some SAMLA boxes that you could use. Cheap and big enough to both have floor space and maybe an extra level. There's one that's 130l.


----------

